# open-toe shoes for summer cycling



## shudson16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyone make cycling sandals other than Keen and Shimano? I'd like to try a pair for the summer. I could switch my pedals and use the open-toed shoes I have now but I don't want the hassle. The shoes will have to accept spd cleats. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Klong (Dec 6, 2007)

What's wrong with the Keens? I love mine, though they're non-SPD.

Lake
Sette
Northwave


----------



## Pigtire (May 26, 2004)

I use the older version of the Lake sandals and I think they are great. I'm not sure about the current version.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't do it.


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

bikeguy0 said:


> Don't do it.


This was my initial reaction. Sandals implies open, as in NO protection. Fine for the beach, or lounging around the house. But out on the road - in the real world - this strikes me as a bad idea. There are way too many things that can go wrong to have your feetses and toeses shod in nothing more than straps.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Just dont forget to apply sunblock on your toes. Sunburnt toes really really really suck.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

dahut said:


> This was my initial reaction. Sandals implies open, as in NO protection. Fine for the beach, or lounging around the house. But out on the road - in the real world - this strikes me as a bad idea. There are way too many things that can go wrong to have your feetses and toeses shod in nothing more than straps.


I regularly ride with flat pedals and Birkenstocks and still have both feet and ten toes.


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

rcnute said:


> I regularly ride with flat pedals and Birkenstocks and still have both feet and ten toes.


Of course you do, and someone was bound to say that. I spent years doing the same thing, myself. You can defy the odds; we do it every time we come home successfully from our daily joust with automobiles. Those who climb Mt Everest -- and live to tell of it - do the same. It does happen. Indeed, our entire lives are spent bucking the odds, in one way or another.

But sooner or later, something will happen you can't plan on - or trust to luck to take care of for you. At those times real shoes have no substitute. 

Being prepared for the worst means the rest is a gimme.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

rcnute said:


> I regularly ride with flat pedals and Birkenstocks and still have both feet and ten toes.


Same here, if you substitute "cheap sandals" for the Birkenstocks. And my open-toes riding goes way back: that's how I pushed the rubbber block pedals of my first real bike for many summers. Not sure about the risks. In my mind, once you decide to take the risk of riding a bicycle on public roads in the U.S., why worry about he details? I know, totally unscientific.


----------



## shudson16 (Mar 20, 2009)

dahut said:


> This was my initial reaction. Sandals implies open, as in NO protection. Fine for the beach, or lounging around the house. But out on the road - in the real world - this strikes me as a bad idea. There are way too many things that can go wrong to have your feetses and toeses shod in nothing more than straps.


ok, maybe I should have left the "open-toe" part off the question. I know there are sandals made for cycling that have an enclosed front toe area, like the Keens. That is what I have in mind. Something with some protection up front as well as some type of tread so I can use them to walk around the trails and campgrounds. I'm not worried in the least about hurting my foot or a toe. As far as being worried, there are a ton of things I'm more concerned about, like cars, getting stung by a swam of bees, etc. but I won't let any of those things stop me from riding. Just gotta' roll the dice.


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is what I use and love them.
http://www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear...state=&priceFilter=&currentPage=&colorFilter=
:thumbsup:


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

shudson16 said:


> ok, maybe I should have left the "open-toe" part off the question. I know there are sandals made for cycling that have an enclosed front toe area, like the Keens. That is what I have in mind. Something with some protection up front as well as some type of tread so I can use them to walk around the trails and campgrounds. I'm not worried in the least about hurting my foot or a toe. As far as being worried, there are a ton of things I'm more concerned about, like cars, getting stung by a swam of bees, etc. but I won't let any of those things stop me from riding. Just gotta' roll the dice.


Interesting you should say that. Im a huge Yahtzee fan - yes the dice game.

At first I treated it as a simple matter of luck... win or lose, its in the roll. Then I learned about a thing called 'probability.' Soon, I realized that I cannot control the roll of the dice; but I can modify my choices based on what will _most likely_ roll next. By so doing, I got better at the game and I win more, now.

So it aint about worry at all - it's about modifying your choices based on ever changing probabilities.

Im originally from California, back when The Beach Boys were new, roller blades didn't yet exist and cruiser bikes were called, "newspaper bikes." I had my share of "oh shiitt!!" moments on those bikes, enough to know that unprotected feet and cycles dont mix. Ejecting from a bike in an unplanned rush wearing only flip flops is not good. No sir, not good at all!

I might add that I knew little of probabilities, back then. 

Sadly, wisdom is usually gained by experience. Unfortunately, Experience is rather poor at teaching - because she normally gives the test, before she gives the lesson.


I think, by asking here, that you are on the fast track to becoming wise. The Keen sandals do look like a "step" in the right direction. Certainly a notch above flip-flops or something like that.
Good job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trouble (Apr 3, 2004)

The Keen Pedal Sandals are my next purchase fo shure.


----------



## goodwij (Sep 15, 2008)

I have Shimano and wife has Keen. Keen's do have the toe box for some added protection. Next pair that I get will probably be the keens, didn't know that they existed when I got the Shimano's. I agree with sunscreen for the tootsies. Our rides are generally safe, minimal vehicle routes between 20 and 40 miles. I do enjoy the breeze between the toes during the rides.

John


----------

